# Cant configure SunCom's internet settings for CECT p168



## EastCoastBoi30 (May 12, 2008)

Someone PLEASE help. I just bought a new iPhone clone and just got off the phone with SunCom because I was going to purchase data plan and setup internet. They said they can not do it because they dont offer that phone right now so they have no way to set up internet for it. Can someone please tell me that there is a way around this. Much appreciation would be shot your way. Holla !


----------



## Jaxo (Feb 21, 2008)

Alright...

Suncom = Tmobile basically. Merger.

First two links are more for tmobile so I am not sure how much help they will be. The third is someone asking a question and also claiming they have figured out how to setup your phone with suncom.

Good luck!

HowardForums - Scroll down for the technical details.

SquidMaster's P168 Forum

Yahoo! Answers

Hope you get it figured out.


----------

